# Which Leisure Batteries to Buy ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I have two 90amp hour Varta Gel Battery's which I am getting drop tested today. I think they are originals over 5 years old on my Hymer B644. If I need to replace them, what is the best value for money ? What are the Numax batteries on sale on Outdoor bits Gel or Lead ? Or should I go for the Elecsol Carbon Fibre Batteries ? I'm thinking of going for three 110amp hour batteries as I use Aires and Passion sites etc. :brave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> Or should I go for the Elecsol Carbon Fibre Batteries ? I'm thinking of going for three 110amp hour batteries as I use Aires and Passion sites etc.


Hi CaptainBligh,

That is the route we went down, replacing the Varta gel and two cheapie lead acids, for three Elecsol 90's, (rated at 100 amps), and haven't had any problems in the three years since fitting.

You may not be aware, but there is a changeover switch at the base of the Electroblok, from gel to lead acid. I only found out, due to the old batterries constantly boiling themselves dry. 8O 8O 8O

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have absolutley no expertise whatsoever. However, thers loads of members on here that are.

This question, rightly is frequently asked, and the constant information from the experts is to buy cheap-ish, wet batteries.

why I have no idea, but I agree with this, simply because I am cheap and miserly and therefore the experts support my purchasing. Although its not for the same reason. :roll:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wet Cell are cheaper and will perform as well as or better than Sealed provided they are properly maintained.

If your batteris are in a location where it is very difficult to check the electrolyte level or you are very lazy and/or can't be bothered to check the level, use sealed.

Oh, forgot to mention, if you are going to perofrm acrobatics 8O with your camper, use sealed (for obvious reasons). 

Work out how much power you use on average times that by how long you go without being on EHU or recharging, double that value and add a bit for luck and that is the size of your batteries.

For example:

40A per day x Average 3 days between charging = 120 double it = 240 then get 2 x 135A batteries.

If you haven't got a Solar Panel, get one.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

CaptainBligh said:


> what is the best value for money ? .


Easy answer is cheapo lead acid - no contest
just make sure your battery charger is capable of charging 3 x 110 batts to maximun charge.As a rule of thumb (my understanding) you need 1 amp per 10 amp hr battery - 3 x 110 = 330 = 33 amp battery charger
terry


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Get 3 x 110A then install a Sterling battery 2 battery 50A charger, job done  
Oh and forget the solar panel :wink: 
Bob


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Get 3 x 110A then install a Sterling battery 2 battery 50A charger, job done
> Oh and forget the solar panel :wink:
> Bob


There speaks a man who either hasn't got a PV panel or hasn't got a PV panel suitable for the batteries :lol: Can't use a battery charger without an EHU, or can you...

I've not needed to charge my batteries for over a month - currently fulltiming just south of the Scottish Border. The leisure batteries haven't fallen below 12.3v at any time and they're currently fully charged 

If you're going to be away from an EHU for more than a couple of days or so, get a PV panel! No contest.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

John, yes i can recharge my batteries 2x110A without EHU, and yes i have a 150w solar panel which will put next too nothing in the batteries unless you have a good deal of sun.

Bob


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 135w PV panel and it works fine unless it is very heavily overcast. 

Full sunny weather about 8-9AH
High cloud about 3-5AH
Cloudy/drissle - 1-2AH
Heavy Rain about 0.2AH

The panel is married to a Steca PR3030 which is quite simply the "mutts nuts" for charging and conditioning the batteries.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

JQL said:


> Wet Cell are cheaper and will perform as well as or better than Sealed provided they are properly maintained.
> 
> If your batteris are in a location where it is very difficult to check the electrolyte level or you are very lazy and/or can't be bothered to check the level, use sealed.
> 
> ...


Yes-Good point always feeling lazy particularly as I had to take of both front seats to get at the unsealed batteries. I'm going to check with Vanbitz if my Electroblock can charge three 110amp sealed batteries. Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> CaptainBligh said:
> 
> 
> > Or should I go for the Elecsol Carbon Fibre Batteries ? I'm thinking of going for three 110amp hour batteries as I use Aires and Passion sites etc.
> ...


Do you think these Varta where the original batteries, my Hymer is just over 5 years old. Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> Do you think these Varta where the original batteries, my Hymer is just over 5 years old. Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


Hi there,

The Varta certainly was , as was the Bosch Gel starter battery that I replaced last year, however the two cheapie lead acids were later additions by a previous owner. All is well now with the three Elecsols, serviced by the Elektroblok, and solar panel when not on mains.

BTW, all the time our MH was off the road for essential repairs, (months), the Elecsols were always at full charge, however, the new Bosch starter battery died a death. Thanks to DABurliegh's link to CAK Tanks, that wee problem is now sorted, with any excess charge from the solar panel, being automatically switched over to the starter battery. Excellent stuff. 

I have to say, that if there was an access issue for me, I would have gone down the gel or maintenace free route. As it is, I have excellent acces to our batteries.

Jock.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I am currently dealing with the camper battery issue. I tend to be on the cheap side myself. A while back departing for a trip we found the battery dead, a quick trip to the local shop got a "truck" 100 ah battery installed. Now the engine battery seems to be dead. I was thinking of putting the truck battery into the engine and buying a "camper" battery for the camper. But reading here I think I might just a well buy another truck battery of the same amp hours. Our battery is under the drivers seat, but I've gotten good at removing it, having had to jump start the motor using the camper battery. 

We do free camping but don't have high power usage, no tv, leds in the bed area, flourescent in the kitchen, conventional in the other lights. I understand that there is supposed to be some difference between batteries intended for camper vs engine starting, but I wonder if it really makes a difference.

Sounds like I also should buy a battery charger. A further note might be that we have for now reached the limit on spending for amenities, like solar panels.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Before you spend your dosh do a propper discharge test on the original 5 year old batteries. After ensuring that they are fully charged then connect a 12 volt 55 watt bulb and see how many hours it takes for the voltage to fall to 11 volts. Multiply these hours by the amps taken by the bulb (4.5) and then quickly put it back on charge.

C.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Before you spend your dosh do a propper discharge test on the original 5 year old batteries. After ensuring that they are fully charged then connect a 12 volt 55 watt bulb and see how many hours it takes for the voltage to fall to 11 volts. Multiply these hours by the amps taken by the bulb (4.5) and then quickly put it back on charge.
> 
> C.


Thanks, I was going to ask where I get a 55 amp bulb from, but I took the tops of the battery cells and it looks as though the previous owner never topped them up, as a lot of the plates are buckled. Taking the seats off for access for future topping up will be fun. I.m now thinking of putting the batteries in a side locker and the inverter under the seat.

Regards

Cptn Bligh :brave:


----------

